# My hedgehog doesn't like treats?



## Jzervas92 (Apr 13, 2013)

I saw the safe treat list on here and decided to try to give my hedgehog some treats, but she sniffs it and moves on. Am I doing something wrong, or does she really just not like treats? Should I be cutting the treats up cause I've been giving them whole so she can nibble at them.


----------



## Hazesti (Jan 19, 2010)

Sometimes they just aren't interested. The only treat I've been able to give both of my hedgehogs were mealworms.

Just try a bunch of stuff from the list, one at a time, to see if you can find something they like.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

They can be so picky! I have tried tons of things with Henry and he has only responded to a few. There were even some things he would try (and love) once and then really not be interested ever again. Henry also refuses mealworms...he's really strange. Just keep trying different things!


----------



## Jzervas92 (Apr 13, 2013)

Daisy refuses the meal worms too! I guess some hedgehogs aren't big fans of treats! I'll have to keep trying thanks guys!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thimble is very uninterested with treats... the only thing he has ever tried is the cottage cheese...
Picky hogsssss


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Also, sometimes hedgehogs won't realize it's food. It took Reginald a while to understand what things were and weren't food. He wouldn't touch mealworms when we first introduced them to him, but we started leaving them in his food dish over night with his kibble and he ate them right up. After a few nights of that we tried again and he still wouldn't eat them until we stopped using a metal spoon to feed him on. He apparently doesn't like metal spoons. Now he's all about gnawing them down.


----------

